# Quad jab, pain and knee swelling



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

I did a left quad jab on Tuesday. It seemed a bit sore at the time. But nothing too bad. I jabbed Sustanon 250 (Karachi) and Unigen Deca. 2ml using a 1 1/4 blue needle. The next day my thigh was really sore and I've been limping about since. I was thinking it's too soon to be infected it must just be PIP from the Sustanon. But tonight I noticed a swelling above my left knee. My leg is still pretty stiff and the swelling at the knee has scared me a bit. Just wondering what you think might have caused this and what you think is the best course of action to take. The actual injection site itself is not pink or hot.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## hinksy (Apr 29, 2009)

Give it a few days and it will disappear i had the same problem with tren in the quad with swollen knee it just the gear taking time to disperse


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Did you heat up the gear or injection site?


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

I dont know what causes it but Ive experienced the same, it did go away in a couple of days.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Mate get some ibuprofen, have you jabbed quads before? Where exactly did you pin?


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the reassurance. Much appreciated. I've had sore ones before from sustanon but never had anything like the swelling on my knee before and that was starting to freak me out a bit last night.

Fat, no I didn't heat up the gear or site. I usually jab after a shower and try and relax the muscle. I know some people heat sust and some types of gear but I've found mixing it with deca had been enough to take the edge off PIP.

Fullhouse, I've jabbed quads before. Maybe my mistake was sitting on a low seat with my leg straight in front of me rather than bent back at 90 degree's. I went in high but maybe a bit too near the centre rather than to the side. As it happens I took some ibuporfen last night before I went to sleep and it's taken the edge off it a bit and I'll continue to take it through today.

Feeling better after reading this. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Never pin the front mate always straight in to the side

The injection location for the outer and inner (tear drop) quadricep muscle heads.

For the outer quad muscle head, inject at the halfway point between your hip bone and your knee.

For the inner (tear drop) quad muscle head, inject directly into the middle of the muscle head


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

I was miles off those areas Fullhouse. Oh well, I'll put this one down to experience and just be grateful no lasting harm was done.

Chatting to someone else I know and he reckons I might have hit a small nerve, the body produced interstital fluid to protect itself and gravity has made that go down to the kneee.

Thanks again for the advice. Time to go limping off to work, but at least I know where I went wrong and it's nothing too serious !


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

I personally inject higher up the leg, about a hands length below the hip on the outer region of the quad. I get next to no PIP from this. I do find after the injection that the feeling of it travels downwards a little wich is why some people feel it at their knee.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Had this on like my second jab I'm sure.

From the injection site all the way to the knee cap it killed me LOL. Anywhere above the injection site was perfectly fine.

The knee actualyl hurt more than where I jabbed the needle into my quad.

I gave it 2/3 days and it was gone. Never experianced it again.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

As said, load up on ibuprofen and relax, it'll go down in a few days.


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

I know this threat is years old but,

this has just happened to me, if this is where my test has leaked and now around the knee joint have I waisted this jab?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Not pinned my legs in years:


----------



## UK male33 (Feb 24, 2015)

It's happened to me this week and so glad I found this post  was starting to panic abit myself.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Used quads loads of times with no issues. Until I jabbed dhb (mixed with test) , tried twice , both caused my toes to go numb for a couple of hours and my knee was very achy ?


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

I use insulin pins for my quads, never get pip now. Back when I used standard needles, the pip was often crippling.


----------

